#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Αγγελίες >  > > >  >  > Εργασία >  > > >  >  > Ζήτηση: Ζητείται ΜΕΚ  Δ'

## MEKRENT

Από ανώνυμη κατασκευαστική εταιρία ζητούνται για στελέχωση, 
ΜΕΚ 'Δ (πολιτικού μηχανικού) στις κατηγορίες ΟΙΚΟΔΟΜΙΚΑ - ΥΔΡΑΥΛΙΚΑ - ΟΔΟΠΟΙΪΑΜΕΚ 'Δ (χημικού μηχανικού) στις κατηγορίες ΕΡΓΑ ΚΑΘΑΡΙΣΜΟΥ & ΕΠΕΞΕΡΓΑΣΙΑΣ ΝΕΡΟΥ.
 Αποστολή βιογραφικών στο email: mekrent@gmail.com

----------

